

Toronto's Pushlife acquired by Google for $25 Million - techvibes
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/torontos-pushlife-acquired-by-google-2011-04-08

======
yurisagalov
Not directly related to their acquisition, but I always really enjoyed their
youtube "teaser video" <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iuy4UIZWOxg>

Congrats to the team, in any case!

~~~
windsurfer
Such a simple, low budget video, but it really shows the care and work ethic
the company has. That's exactly what any company I want to be part of would
have.

------
zzzmarcus
"helps Mobile Operators defend against disintermediation while increasing ARPU
by providing users an unparalleled mobile entertainment experience driving
significantly increased content purchases."

Clear enough :)

------
cal5k
They're shutting down the service, so this was obviously a talent acquisition.
This is fantastic for Ray and the Toronto scene in general.

Even better, they'll be working at Google Canada, so the talent will not be
lost to the US and hopefully the money will recirculate in the Canadian
economy.

To an extent, this is also endemic of Canadian startups in general... witness
Radian6's recent acquisition by Salesforce.com. We're just not turning out
big, global, multi-billion-dollar businesses like RIM or (formerly) Nortel.
Hopefully some of this newfound money will go back into funding new startups
that can make the leap.

~~~
slackerIII
Do you know how big the team is? I'm curious how much talent $25M buys.

~~~
3kMarlin
There were 30 people there in September 2010.

~~~
slackerIII
Do you know how many were engineers/designers?

------
quinndupont
I'm told Toronto has the highest concentration of mobile developers in North
America (or the world). I don't know the source for this claim, but it seems
plausible.

------
jasonli
A huge congrats to Ray and his team! As a fellow Torontonian I was so happy to
hear this great news!

------
jayair
Congrats to the team!

